# I've been on a crocheting kick



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I posted about this in sewing forum, showing what I've been doing instead of sewing lately.

This is just acrylic Red Heart super saver yarn, cause it's less expensive, and I like the colors but most of all it's washable and dryable.

I was not sure about posting here, as I did not sheer it or spin it, etc. So, was not sure it would be appropriate - but Maura said there are some here that even use this type of yarn for their projects.

So, enjoy the colors of this, it's a copy by colors and design from one on the internet that I saw.

It's a wave rather than a ripple. Has about 20+ colors in it.

It was going to have the stripes going across and this across photos is 1/2 of it, then I found that holding the width up, makes it the length and it's big enough.

Please enjoy the colors (and I've already started another in similar colors).

Angie


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Angie, your work is beautiful!
I adore the rainbowish color changes you have going on there. 
Plus, it is really BIG!

Nobody has to spin their own yarn to post in this forum. 
I mean sure, it is a natural "next step"... but we can wait til you get your tiny house built to talk to you about sheep. :teehee:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

It's a FIBER forum, and you you used FIBER !!! LOVE the colors !!! Great job !!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Lovely! Reminds me of the ripple afghans my grandma used to make. Thanks for showing us your handiwork!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful Angie! I love the wave pattern. And we LOVE seeing all kinds of fibery creations! The colors are beautiful!

You're moving to a small house? So you need some small sheep - Icelandics, Jacobs, or Shetlands... bwaahaaaahaaah :bandwagon:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It's wonderful!!!
:goodjob:
I have a similar one my granny made years ago. I think she used Super Saver for it as well. It washes up great and has worn like iron.
You did a lovely even job with your stitching as well.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks Ladies.

And PKBoo - if you hang around much you will learn that I love little houses, and find all kinds of cabin photos and drool over them. One day, I will finally have one of my own. And porches are a MUST.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I just said, right out loud, "OH! It's BEAUTIFUL!"

My dog wants to know what I'm talking about. 

That's just LOVELY!

I really, really, really like the colours!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> but Maura said there are some here that even use this type of yarn for their projects.


Me!
And I crochet, I can barely knit. 

To me, yarn falls into 2 categories; Stuff I can buy because Walmart stocks it. And;
Stuff I don't have the money for on the rare occasions I get to a fiber festival to socialize with the stock-dog folks.

So Red Heart and Lion Brand it is!!
It makes a lovely, durable afghan or blanket. Yours is beautifully done! What nice even stitch work you have! What size hook did you use?

Don't be intimidated by all these fiber-pros.  I recently shocked the heck out of poor Chickenista. She was good enough to help me get "real" yarn (my first ever) for a project for DD and I needed it in <gasp> _orange_


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have some of that 'good' yarn. Cause I need to start knitting my 2nd pair of socks. 

the hook is a new wooden one in the harmony wood - size I. I've been use to using size H regular aluminum hooks, but did this with the I and I really like it. And all the stitches are American double crochet.

So much that I've started another one last night.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh!

Otter, you could learn how to buy discount yarn on the internet. :angel:
Heck, there are actual yarn shop owners amongst us who can help you get better prices for stuff.

I am glad to hear that you have tried 'real' yarn. 
By shopping around, you will see that it does NOT have to be crazy expensive.
Especially once you get a taste for dyeing it yourself. :teehee:

Even so, I have a trash bag full of Red Heart yarn that I will use for certain types of projects. 
It is just that natural fibers feel so much nicer.

It isn't snobbery. It is just TRUE.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I _am_ enjoying this nice wool. 
It was supposed to be a silly hat that DD really wanted; http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10592.html?noImages= And I started it twice, it's a thinner yarn and I had to double it and it just wasn't happy.
So I pulled it all out and started on this instead; http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/silver-legacy/silver-legacy-1.html and it's working up beautifully. I'm really enjoying working on it, even if it is the color of orange sherbert. It's DD's favorite color, and by a twist of genetics she is beautiful in it (I can't wear orange or yellow, they make me look 3 days dead) and that's what matters.

LOL, I never said you were snobs!  Just that you're all pros with flocks of sheep and yarn shops and spinning wheels and it _can_ be a bit intimidating to those of us who's standard fare is whatever we can get.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

*Otter*,
Well I am one of those like you, I get what I can! I have a little box of yarn, old from up to twenty five years ago. It was odd and end small skeins from afghans and scarves from all those years. So recently I got that Mohair yarn trade, bless that HTer! I have never felt something like that running through my fingers..it made crocheting with it an experience! I had some little wool blends that were nice but when I tried to crochet with this walmart yarn I had made a nice couch size afghan about 20 years ago..well I put it back in the box! Oh I am ruined...I am just drooling over all the natural fiber yarn I have seen online, on ebay and right on our local CL but it is too rich for me. So I will just go on using my scraps and little skeins til they are gone and then, I will deal with that thick yarn...which actually feels rough in my hands! OH NO, I am really ruined! I have been thinking of those that spin...I sigh as I wonder what it must be like! When my ship comes in, she will have some exotic yarns aboard her! :clap:

I love that rainbow waves afghan...it is huge!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Its Beautiful and huge! I love the colors and the pattern too. When I started posting in this forum I was doing crochet blankets with Red Heart. I still love some Red Heart colors too.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Otter,
When I switched to the real stuff I went with knitpicks. I think they have good deals, especially if you dye your own.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is stunning!! And I bet it will keep you very warm!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have the 'good yarn' put aside for the socks and such I need to knit. Just something this large would cost a lot to make with the 'good stuff' and it will probably be at a house that is a bit rougher than mine. 

And knit picks is where I got the harmony hook, I have some of the harmony double pointed sock needles, and some pretty 'nice' yarn.

But, nice to know that Red Heart and Lion yarns are not bad here.

(and I do want to dye some yarn, I've seen some wonderfully dyed yarns that I'd love to have.)


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Lovely, I like the (we called it) zig-zag pattern, easy, fast, and very warm! Great way to use up left-overs, hugh? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

WIHH - your post is a perfect reason I hesitated to post this in this forum. It's exactly the mental aura I picked up when posting in here before.

Absolutely lovely for socks of good, natural, more expensive fibers.

But not really into the general public, and those that are not "fiber snobs".


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I personally think natural fibers are best, BUT, acrylics definitely have a place.
I think the joy of the process should be what its all about. 
Now while some may call me a snob because I prefer natural, I don't have a problem with whatever someone else uses. Honestly, if I were to make an afghan, or something for someone who it would be to difficult to do the whole hand wash thing, acrylic, or an acrylic blend is the way to go.
But it's really not the fiber that is important. It's the art involved. The process of handing down and keeping alive a form of art that matters so much. 
Whether or not you use natural, acrylic, or heck I've even seen metal , plastic bags, straw, fabric, whatever. The joy we get from creating whatever it is, is something I think that's a tangible legacy to be shared, and appreciated by everyone.
:soap:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks hercsmama - I agree, the making it is most of what the joy of it's about. And in this case, the colors really made me happy.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks WIHH. 

Maybe my next post with a project will be a nice pair of socks I need to get started soon...:clap:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Angie, I always enjoy looking at the colors of things you do! So bright and vibrant. I try to emulate your colors...but always end up with neutrals, blues, or something not-so-bright. :hrm:
Love the afghan. I tell ya, I have not ventured into that world. All I knit are smaller things. Scarves, socks, hats. I am trying to work up the nerve to do a sweater! lol!

Keep posting, I really love seeing your bright colors. 

At one time I only used acrylic yarn. Then I got the feel of real wool....now I use acrylic sometimes - depends on what I am making. And blends.
In fact, the shawl I am wrapped in right now is an acrylic blend. The ugliest orange/green/fuzzy thing you have ever seen. But I love it. Was the first thing I made.

One of the yarns I really like is the caryon super soft stuff. Walmart had it at one time. I bought a bunch of it when they were clearing it out, at $1 a skien! It has made nice scarves for gifts. I am not sure the ones I gift to would want real wool. So that is when I use blends.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I love your afghan! The progression of colors is awesome. Anytime I've tried to pull that off, I somehow fall a little short. But that's okay, it gives my strange-looking occasional afghans a little personality.  I don't make them often, and nearly always as gifts. As such, for ease of care by the recipient and a little ease on my wallet, I also tend to use acrylics.

I also prefer acrylics for most of my amigurumi's, mainly because I can't always find the exact shades needed in natural fibers. Plus most average people really just don't care about what a toy is made from. I have a few made from natural fibers for the more discerning buyers (and if I need a customized color combination, I love that I can always dye wool to the needed color combo!)

Now, when it comes to my kids or my personal items, and often things I give my mother... then yes, I try to use natural fibers. Because I like the feel, the warmth, and (most importantly) I can trust myself (and my mother) to be able to care for them. Incidentally... I really don't have very many things for myself. LOL


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

The new Red Heart is actually pretty nice to work. I have some stuff from several years ago and several skeins I've gotten recently and there is a very marked difference!

The Caron is even nicer to work with, and the SimplySoft really is. Red Heart has a new line, With Love - the made up swatch at the store I really didn't like the feel of at all, but it was the only black in stock right then and DH needed a hat right away. It was actually very nice to work and the hat feels nothing at all like the sample swatch. I made another for myself, and am thinking about making up some slippers in the same stuff. Easy care and all but indestructible! I've already rescued that hat from little DS and the pug. It was slobbery but just fine.

I've got some in a rich jade color that I'm doing up in a hat for a friend. And it definitely takes the beating that animaguri gets! Being able to throw things in the wash is nice. There are very few things I want to bother with handwashing.

Mamajohnson, just pull out that Caron and make a blanket! It is actually _much_ easier then sweaters. After the first row or two, you don't even have to pay attention to the pattern. You can just mindlessly, soothingly crochet away, on and on and on. It is a great winter project as the blanket slowly grows and warmly covers your lap. You should start one! They really are easy, especially the one pieces like above.
And granny squares are a great way to use up little bits and scraps. I just wish I ever got around to sewing the granny squares into a blanket:ashamed:



Wind in Her Hair said:


> - but I also think there is a place for even economy yarns and acrylic certainly has it place - just not on my body nor between my needles. :nono:


WIHH, it's this sort of comment. It makes people feel like "Look at this beautiful sculpture I made! Out of cow manure..."
It's not really necessary, is it?

I'd like to play with different fibers, but even at $2.77 for 364 yards, yarn is a luxury for me. And generally, what with dogs and cats and kids and livestock and mud and manure, I need the hard-wearing, easy care stuff anyway, so that works out well.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When I first started knitting I bought some wool yarn from Hudsons (the high end store in Detroit). They killed that department and there was no where to go for yarn. Then Kresge's started carrying this awful horrible acrylic stuff. My sisters and I taught our mother how to knit and this is what she used. I just thought ' you put in all that work and end up wit junk because you use junk yarn'. I didn't knit much after that until I discovered Wool-Ease. 20% wool, beautiful colors. I knit sweaters, hats, and mittens with it. 

I hate Red Heart but will use Wool-Ease where wool would be a mistake.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Otter said:


> WIHH, it's this sort of comment. It makes people feel like "Look at this beautiful sculpture I made! Out of cow manure..."
> It's not really necessary, is it?
> 
> I'd like to play with different fibers, but even at $2.77 for 364 yards, yarn is a luxury for me. And generally, what with dogs and cats and kids and livestock and mud and manure, I need the hard-wearing, easy care stuff anyway, so that works out well.


I'm going to be absolutely frank as I've never expressed how I feel about participating in this forum. What Otter said is the exact same reason why I avoid this forum like the plaque. I get being a fiber snob (I really do), but it's the sharp, critical sounding comments aimed at what others choose to use that hurts. 

Now I know it probably isn't intended to be that way, but I also can't afford the "good" stuff and I feel like I'm back in Jr. High and living on the wrong side of town; not good enough to hang out with the rich kids. I don't even feel irked, rather I always come away feeling sad when visiting here and reading some of the comments when people don't use the '_good_ or _real_' stuff (as it's called here). It's like it's considered a sin to use the only thing one can afford or has access to. 

To say it's okay for someone else to use it, but I won't be caught dead in it, doesn't make a person feel okay about it. It simply doesn't make a person feel accepted nor encouraged to participate. Why not just say, "that's beautiful" (even if it's the ugliest thing you ever saw) or "way-to-go for a great use for Red Heart". 

You can still enjoy and discuss the 'sensory' of fiber, but in threads like this one where someone is just sharing their efforts, time spent and maybe even needing a bit of encouragement to keep going, then those snob comments are totally unnecessary, rude and even heartbreaking. 

But that's just my feeling and MHO, so since I've said my peace, I'll get off my soapbox and sneak out of here as to cause no further ripples in the afghan. :grin:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I will back out now. I've been educated to the hand washing and some machine washing of natural fibers.

I've been told how nice the natural fibers are in the hand, but acrylic is nice. 

And this thread has entirely shown me I was correct in posting in Sewing about these overall. There they were liked or not. But no one had to educate me to the superiority of natural fibers, or how better they feel to the hand, etc.

Most have been very nice, but still point out the natural fibers.

I like natural fibers in small quantities, I do not like the price of much natural fiber yarn.

i think it would be lovely to dye some yarn in bright rainbow colors and have some for the wildest socks ever - I just need to make them.

So, thank you for those that said how nice the afghan is - it was fun and easy to make as long as you keep the count correctly so the waves don't go wonkie on me/you.

But, there is one other nice issue of this thread. Those that see the many times natural yarn or education to natural yarn is pointed out, rather than just "that's nice" with no qualifying statements will understand.

Enjoy the fiber forum. I may be back when I do socks or something, but nothing like this, not again.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's beautiful Angie! There is a lot of work in that blanket.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow! I commented without reading first. I have to say I'm a bit stunned. I need to think about this before I reply here. But let me just say this. I see both sides fully and clearly.


----------



## Sunflowerhill (Dec 30, 2012)

What beautiful work~! My daughter just recently took up crocheting winter headbands with flowers for ear warmers. They are the cutest things! I hope that you continue on your kick... keep posting pictures!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Nice work Angie.

Would it surprise you to hear me say the first one with the waves moving from the foot of the bed to the pillows seems more soothing and restful than the second with the waves moving left to right?

Does anyone else get this sensation, or is it just my brain?


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

That is really pretty!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Angie,
My most beloved afghan was made by my Step Mom and her Mom when in her nineties! It is made of acrylic yarn and I do love it so....It is so warm, made with all that love and yours is the same wavy pattern they used but half that size...it is meant to adorn the back of a couch... I crochet with whatever yarn I have or can get...what I am using now which is a wool blend was a 3 for a buck sale as I posted tossed in a little box about 25 years ago. I have not crocheted for some time and recently got the bug again. It is wonderful way to work your way through stress and wear what you make!  Yours will be treasured for so many years!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rick said:


> Nice work Angie.
> 
> Would it surprise you to hear me say the first one with the waves moving from the foot of the bed to the pillows seems more soothing and restful than the second with the waves moving left to right?
> 
> Does anyone else get this sensation, or is it just my brain?


That was the original orientation of the afghan. I may still make it larger so that is the orientation - cause I like it better across rather than up and down.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

romysbaskets said:


> Angie,
> My most beloved afghan was made by my Step Mom and her Mom when in her nineties! It is made of acrylic yarn and I do love it so....It is so warm, made with all that love and yours is the same wavy pattern they used but half that size...it is meant to adorn the back of a couch... I crochet with whatever yarn I have or can get...what I am using now which is a wool blend was a 3 for a buck sale as I posted tossed in a little box about 25 years ago. I have not crocheted for some time and recently got the bug again. It is wonderful way to work your way through stress and wear what you make!  Yours will be treasured for so many years!!!!


they last forever. You need to crochet some again. and Thank you


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

for those that like the wave pattern

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/neat-ripple-pattern.html

and this one used the above pattern, but mine was trying to approximate her color scheme here. A relative liked it a lot.

http://knitknatknotuk.blogspot.com.au/2012/07/rainbow-ripple-throwdone.html


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Angie, those are gorgeous. I've been on a crocheting kick too. Started out making scarves for Christmas and just kept crocheting. I'm working on an afghan for myself. I've made a lot of things for other people, but this will be the first thing I have made for myself.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

WIHH, I know you and I know you would never intentionally hurt someone and I also know you did not mean those words in a hurtful manner. But let me try to explain what I meant and it isn't just you BTW, rather a general tone and comments in general at times.

This forum is certainly for the fiber lovers and about process and sensory perception and enjoyment of fiber. Being a fiber snob is not a bad thing nor an insult to those who may not be. As a wine snob myself, I totally understand the appreciation, discussion and more advanced means of a topic. That isn't an issue at all, nor should it make someone feel left out as they have the opportunity to learn more and be more a part of those discussions.

The problem is with this particular thread and others like it. It was posted by someone who just wanted to share their happiness and accomplishment. The discussion about the afghan should be about the accomplishment, giving compliments and encouraging feedback. It should never have gone into a discussion about 'better' quality yarn than the poster used. 

Again, I know the intentions were not to be snarky but when we say things like: 


> but I also think there is a place for even economy yarns and acrylic certainly has it place - just not on my body nor between my needles.


Or this one too:



gone-a-milkin said:


> Oh my gosh!
> 
> Otter, you could learn how to buy discount yarn on the internet. :angel:
> Heck, there are actual yarn shop owners amongst us who can help you get better prices for stuff.
> ...


That just comes off _way_ beyond a yarn snob, rather like a put-down and that someone who doesn't use quality yarn isn't up to this forum's level. The thing is, unless it's the price of what you can get at Walmart, many just can't afford it. Since many of us are very rural, many don't have yarn shops anyway and would have to pay postage besides the cost of the yarn to have it shipped from another source. It's totally beyond what many can afford. Not that it's not worth the price, rather there just is not that type of money available to them. I honestly can't think of soul who wouldn't just LOVE to have the good stuff to work with, it just isn't a possibility for many but they still would like to share what they do make from fiber - if even not from the real stuff. 

I do know that things in type just don't come out right and if we were sitting around the kitchen table over coffee it would come off totally different. But sometimes in print things do unfortunately come out hurtful. 

So please forgive me if I've sounded nasty, critical or rude too, because that certainly was not my intent either. I was just venting more than anything as some times life's past baggage can creep in on all of us without us even realizing it. I love you all and am grateful you all choose to come to this forum and truly do appreciate you guys more than you know!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Angie, I also love the granny squares you do. They are always so colorful and just down right cheery! I always can't help but smile when I see your work as it's the same type of patterns that my grandma use to do. It was just such 'happy work' for her.

I'm a knitter myself. Never did learn to crochet, but it's on my bucket list. In fact, I'm needing socks and have to buckle down and make a few pair. It's the one thing I knit that I totally enjoy and just amazes me. I always feel certain I've made some awful mistake, as this certainly doesn't look like a sock at all, but then all of a sudden....you just knit a little more and pick up those stitches...and it becomes a sock! It's like a miracle!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone who knows me at all knows I am not a fancy rich lady who has free rein with a credit card. 

I live in an old rundown farmhouse in MO and I learned to spin yarn in this forum on a drop spindle I made from a (used) canning jar lid and bamboo skewer.

In learning to do that, I have become enabled to create my own luxury yarns by hand.

THAT is how you make it "affordable" to use "real" yarn,,,,,for *ME*.

My post that Karen quoted was really just my excitement that Otter (who is a poster I admire from other areas of HT) 
is getting more into the fiber arts. 
I am thrilled to see stuff like that. 

I certainly didnt mean to come off as condecending. 
Sure, I am flip and mouthy and stuff...
but I would love to see Otter, or Angie, or any one of you who read here! take the plunge and learn to make yarn.

It is so liberating to be able to create it yourself.
And it really is not all that terribly difficult to do. I swear. 

To be fair, Angie couched her post here with the first comments about acrylic yarn, and yeah. 
That got everyone on that topic.
I can see where she felt rat-packed by the hordes of us yarn spinners and fiber snobs. :teehee:

Sorry for my part in that. 
Angie knows I love her, and she also knows how I feel about yarn.

:kissy:


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you o much Angie for posting the pattern. Most ripple patterns have that little teeny gap on the increase and I was admiring that this one doesn't. LOL, I thought it might have just been your skill, but (while you're certainly skilled) I'm glad it's the pattern - that means I can do it!

Rick, I feel the same, it is less soothing to me when the waves wash across. Same blanket, just as pretty, isn't it funny how the mind works.

As far as anything else, I though GAM's post was funny and enabling  I love discount yarn! And I appreciate anyone who helps me get some  
For some of the rest, I know that no one _meant_ any offense, and I at least was not offended (lol, I am a ridiculously hard person to offend) but I think we all need to remember what my Grandma told me; Before you speak, think _"Is it true, is it necessary, is it kind?"_
True?
Most certainly! Every one stated their opinion, which everyone is entitled to. No one said anything untrue.
Necessary?
Was an, emphatic, explanation of the wash-ability of different fibers needed? Did anyone need to give their opinion that the yarns used aren't welcome between their needles, or was junk(28)?
Not really.
So we can just stop there 

In other news, I was at the bead store today and the owner had a teeny little shelf of ... YARN!!!!
 Very competitively priced, too! 
I've got to run into town again tomorrow and I promised I'd bring my crochet hook and teach the owner some basic stitches she can use in her wire jewelry - I was there buying beads for stitch markers.
I bet she could order me some great colors in the brands she has


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> My post that Karen quoted was really just my excitement that Otter (who is a poster I admire from other areas of HT)


Awwww! Thank you GAM!! <blush>

I _am_ pretty wonderful ... beautiful ... brilliant ... modest :gaptooth:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Otter said:


> Awwww! Thank you GAM!! <blush>
> 
> I _am_ pretty wonderful ... beautiful ... brilliant ... modest :gaptooth:


Of course you are!
Plus you are sensible, humorous, and witty. :kissy:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I wanna pipe in too!!

Otter.. as always, I would do anything for you. And I loved getting animal fiber to you. Any time.. (I found the most awesome sock yarn today and thought of you... after the vest is finished you can haves it... your precious)

And I HAVE become a fiber snob.
I am totally ruined.
I hate it. I hate, hate, hate, hate it.

I can't do anything with anything that isn't alpaca.
I don't know what to do!!
This is a crisis.
I went to the yarn store today.
I was commissioned to make a hooded scarf for my chiro. She loves both of mine. Woot!! She buys yarn and we barter labor. Sweet.

I was in there for well over an hour... I touched everything at least 10 times and couldn't buy anything but alpaca.
What am I gonna do??
(but it is totally sweet Cascade Eco Duo in the vanilla color and is to die for)
And I have a dear, dear friend with a birthday coming up and I have a skein of Eco Duo in a blue and brown and needed another to do a scarf/hat combo thingie...

I think I will have to buy something that is NOT alpaca and work with that to reacquaint myself.
Though I do work in Peruvian cottons, bamboo and lots and lots of linen for the washcloths I weave and knit..
Maybe that is why I am stuck on alpaca like a junie on the junk.


And that is my sad admission.
Oh.. I did make a man scarf for DH out of acrylic.. that super soft stuff.. I think it is the HomeSpun. It is almost as soft as alpaca.. really. And that was nice to work with and it used up some of my stash.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Chickenista,

You are on an Alpaca Kick.
Its okay, you will be fine. 

Other fibers will appeal to you again. 
Just play through the pain.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

chickenista said:


> Otter.. as always, I would do anything for you. And I loved getting animal fiber to you. Any time.. (I found the most awesome sock yarn today and thought of you... after the vest is finished you can haves it... your precious)


 Ooooooo! You're so good to me!!:happy:

LOL, I have the solution to your problem. You should create endlessly in alpaca - for my DD - let her pick the colors. 
 Aversion therapy, you'll be cured in no time.



chickenista said:


> Oh.. I did make a man scarf for DH out of acrylic.. that super soft stuff.. I think it is the HomeSpun. It is almost as soft as alpaca.. really. And that was nice to work with and it used up some of my stash.


The first hat I did for DH, I did in that. He picked the yarn and he did it like a stereotype - he just grabbed one. I'm looking at it, this blend of blues and purples and thinking _You are_ never _going to wear that._
But, I made it up, with earflaps, just like he wanted. And, I was amazed, there was still LOTS of that one skein left! I was able to do up a little matching one for DS. It is _very_ soft, but I got a bad skein. It is basically barely twisted roving with a thread spun in it. Mine had abut 10 yards in the middle that was bad and the thread had broken several times and the roving came right apart in my hand. Other then those few yards it was very nice to work and makes a VERY warm hat - that the man wears to bed on cold nights and not at all otherwise.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It's too bad your DD isn't a fan of hot rose or dull, but pleasant, teal. They had piles of those 2 colors on the 50% off wall today in an alpaca mix... 

And I pleaded and begged DH to let me do him a scarf in animal fiber.. of any sort. Any kind.
But this is his barn scarf and I do understand his desire to make it machine washable.

Oh.. and I got some SuperWash Merino for my washcloths. I usually use it for socks or whatever, but this time.. the stuff shrank up like you wouldn't believe.
And I am still using one washcloth out of curiousity. And with every shower and every soaping it gets smaller and thicker and tighter and smaller and thicker and tighter.
It is amazing.
Won't be using that again.. what to do with the extra skein..?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

chickenista said:


> Oh.. and I got some SuperWash Merino for my washcloths. I usually use it for socks or whatever, but this time.. the stuff shrank up like you wouldn't believe.
> And I am still using one washcloth out of curiousity. And with every shower and every soaping it gets smaller and thicker and tighter and smaller and thicker and tighter.
> It is amazing.
> Won't be using that again.. what to do with the extra skein..?


Make some more washcloths and shrink them into sponges? Ooooh! You could get on the soap forum and offer to make and sell little shrinking bags for the hand-made soaps!! Felted soap was popular for a bit, this would be way more sturdy.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ha!
A bag that shrinks as your soap does! 
Brilliant!
But, no.
It feels great on the body as I like a rougher, more 'feely' washcloth rather than those super soft silky ones like the bamboo, but it feels icky on my face and eyes.
Imagine rubbing a wet dog on your face.
Yeah. Like that.
It leaves wee tiny hairs or something.
<<shudders>>
but it is nice as a body cloth (postage stamp) and it holds a lather very well.
(said in Eddie Izzard's voice)


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh.. and Angie.
That is truly stunning!!
I want to be able to make waves like that.
Just beautiful.
If there was just a way I could loosen up so that my crochet stitches weren't impossibly tight.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

chickenista said:


> Oh.. and Angie.
> That is truly stunning!!
> I want to be able to make waves like that.
> Just beautiful.
> If there was just a way I could loosen up so that my crochet stitches weren't impossibly tight.


ALL beginners crochet too tightly. As your hands become accustomed to the positions, your tension will loosen. It is mostly just a time and practice thing. You can concentrate and tell your self _relax, loose_ in time with your stitches and that can help. Sometimes, crocheting with something with very little stretch, like cotton can help. Use a hook a couple of sizes too big for the yarn. It will help you see what you're doing. 
Generally, people pull too tight as they pull through - and when you create tight stitches, when you base off those stitches it is hard to pull through and you pull tighter - what I had to do to break the habit was to let go of the yarn with my left hand, hold the work itself and pull through. 
Over and over and over. 
Once I realized how it was all me making it difficult for myself, I could adjust. And working in loose stitches made my stitches looser.

Go ahead and start a blanket! Can you read the pattern? I can translate it for you if you need. Well before you get to the end of the blanket you'll have solved your tightness problem and will be crocheting like a pro.
If you send me the yarn you want to use, I can do the chain and first row for you so you have a loose, easy base to work off.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

ROFL @ how well this thread was pulled out of the fire so successfully, IMHO. And thank you one and all for every post, you see I NEED this particular forum because it usually shows the very best of all of you, as in kind, helpful and sharing of knowledge and yarn and things. It was here that I learned that touching/ petting fabric yarn is perfectly normal. Previously I thought I had a terrible unspeakable disease, so I am grateful to you. Not having the gift of gab that many of you do, tends to keep me silent. It's tough to be thought of as cranky (even when it's true). Y'all are my stress releiver and your talents are just amazing..


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Angie, for your afghan I can only say you did a super job and the colors are gorgeous AND I like the waves better this way, my thinking is after Rick pointed it out, is that waves going across the bed just don't have enough room to be natural (?). My Son keeps telling me I should be making more of them. Which reminds me the very first one I made started out bed-size at the foot and at the top just barely covered the mattress, lol guess you can figure out what my problem was. Past my bedtime, peace and happiness to each and everyone of you. GAM I love your sense of humor.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, do Americans shop at Mary Maxim? They used to be really big with kits and such, and there's an online store now too. They are Canadian, so maybe not as big south of the border.

Anyway, they have their own line of yarns, including a really really nice acrylic called Prism. It's soft, doesn't hurt the hands when knitting (not as much give as wool, and I did notice a little but but not much) and it has gorgeous long colour repeats.

If you check my Rav projects, there's a pink shawl done in that yarn. And an afghan, too, I held it doubled. 

I don't use much acrylic, but my best friend can't wear any animal fibers so I'm always on the lookout for nice, pretty, durable acrylics. Thought I'd share this one, as it maybe is one you haven't seen before.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> Anyway, they have their own line of yarns, including a really really nice acrylic called Prism. It's soft, doesn't hurt the hands when knitting (not as much give as wool, and I did notice a little but but not much) and it has gorgeous long colour repeats.


I just helped a friend of mine figure out how to do an entrelac baby blanket. 

http://www.marymaxim.com/baby/afghans/rainbow-entrelac-baby-blanket.html

The Prism yarn was a very nice acrylic yarn.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is an outstandingly beautiful baby blanket. Wow, that looks hard.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

First off, gorgeous afgan Angie! I have never done an afghan before, but I really want to. In fact, I have these big skeins of pale green and pink acrylic I think is destined to be a baby blanket. 

I crocheted for 11 years and knitted for 7 before I started consistently using wool or other luxury fibers. I had Walmart or _maybe_ Hobby Lobby for yarn all that time. I had one trip a year to a yarn shop very far away that was in the same town as piano competitions, so... acrylic worsted yarn socks, crocheted acrylic hats for all my brothers, acrylic mittens, and this one really haloey acrylic shawl I spent months on and still love! In fact, I was afraid of wool for years because I had old itchy wool sweaters and thought it would shrink up on me... it wasn't til later in high school I got over that fear, but then it was dear to come by, living so far from everything. 

I use a lot of real wool now, but I have the advantage of owning a yarn shop. :teehee: 

Please post more of your lovely things on here, Angie! I'd love to see them! I don't frequent the other sections of HT really at all. Also, I need to learn the secret of granny squares.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I just use what I want when I want. Acrylic I like for everyday rugged stuff, wool for the more dedicated use. I dont see the conflict of using what you want. It all has its own beauty /uses /places.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks to all the friendly folks.
I think I must participate more. 

And SvenskaFlicka I'll have to find some good links showing granny squares as they are so adictive and easy to carry with you to make things.

But mostly, I need to show you what is being called and "African Flower" based off the granny square thoughts.


Have fun looking at this almost finished afghan...


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

That African Flower is really beautiful! I have the pattern bookmarked and will have to make one one day.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

When I was in high school I taught myself to crochet. I wanted to make a coat. So I went and spent all my allowance on wool yarn in varying shades of grey and white. I made the coat all out of granny squares. It was a huge project with pockets and a hood. It must have been my senior year in HS. When I went away to college I took it with me and ended up giving it away to a girl I felt sorry for. Se was from the south and had no winter clothing, not even a warm jacket. I never crocheted another thing and now I have forgotten how. One day I may pick it up again. I like some of the more modern patterns I've seen being developed. Some of the up and coming fiber designers are doing some amazing things with needles and hooks.

Angie I remember seeing you post that on FB and I loved it then. It reminded me of pansy flowers.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Those colors are just luscious. Very nice!


----------



## KnitKnatKnotUK (Feb 1, 2013)

I saw all the hits on my blog so I have gatecrashed this fabulous forum from lil old England to see your fabulous blanket. I am so flattered you followed my colours and it looks fabulous.

I've been reading all the posts on yarn snobbery too. I agree with them all! I'd love to use the finest natural yarn but am not in a position to be able to. I am actually using Drops Merino that I managed to buy at a very reasonable price for my current throw, but it will still cost an awful lot more than acrylic and I know I will worry about it getting messed up, having to wash it etc. I just have great fun working with colour, and by using cheaper yarn I am not restricted on what I have a go at.

The important thing is to keep on creating!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

KnitKnakKnotUK - so glad you came to visit and saw what I did following your beautiful design.

I'll be watching more of your designs, and maybe trying more of them.
Hope you decide to drop in here as you have time.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

KnitKnatKnotUK said:


> I saw all the hits on my blog so I have gatecrashed this fabulous forum from lil old England to see your fabulous blanket. I am so flattered you followed my colours and it looks fabulous.
> 
> I've been reading all the posts on yarn snobbery too. I agree with them all! I'd love to use the finest natural yarn but am not in a position to be able to. I am actually using Drops Merino that I managed to buy at a very reasonable price for my current throw, but it will still cost an awful lot more than acrylic and I know I will worry about it getting messed up, having to wash it etc. I just have great fun working with colour, and by using cheaper yarn I am not restricted on what I have a go at.
> 
> The important thing is to keep on creating!


Welcome to the fiber forum!
So good to have you crash in. :happy2: Be sure and check in again.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Oooh, Angie, your afghans are gorgeous; you have wonderful color combinations! 

I hope you continue to post more of your work. I can imagine how cheerful and vibrant your tiny house/cabin is going to be when you get it!


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I just came across this today. Beautiful work Angie! I could use a few afgans around the place.

I worried about 'the vibe' when I posted photos of my Haruni. It is done in acrylic Patons lace. The whole thing cost me less than $8. I'm very happy with the accomplishment, not the yarn.
And, everyone was very very nice to me about my shawl.

Today I'm knitting a pair of socks in a ridiculous shade of sparkly neon pink for a kind coworker. Crazy bright but still fun to knit because I know she'll love them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

KnitKnatKnotUK Welcome to the Fold! I see you are in Bristol, I lived in Bristol for a few years back in the dark ages :happy2: I nannied for a family and we lived in Clifton, on West Mall. I remember there were a few nice little knit stores there.

No such thing as gate crashing here, welcome!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WELCOME, KnitKnatKnotUK !!! I'm going to now check out your blog , if I can find it !!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Miz Mary said:


> WELCOME, KnitKnatKnotUK !!! I'm going to now check out your blog , if I can find it !!


Here's the link to her blog that has the rainbow wave afghan I used to copy to make mine

http://knitknatknotuk.blogspot.com.au/2012/07/rainbow-ripple-throwdone.html


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

rileyjo said:


> I worried about 'the vibe' when I posted photos of my Haruni. It is done in acrylic Patons lace. The whole thing cost me less than $8. I'm very happy with the accomplishment, not the yarn.
> And, everyone was very very nice to me about my shawl.



That's because it is about the work and not about the content of the yarn around here.


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

I LOVE that afghan! It's just absolutely gorgeous! 

Think I've only ever made 3 afghans (2 baby and 1 full sized) and they all end up different sizes at each end 

My household has an abundance of y chromosomes (3 boys and hubby) and until recently all I've ever used is acrylic. The spinning/weaving club members all bring "show and tell" with them to the meetings and there's been at least twice I've seen acrylic mistaken for a mix of natural fibers (and these ladies bring bags of wool for others to guess the breed of what it came off of as well!). Just had to ask about it, and I think they said a bit of extra fabric softener in the wash but I'm having trouble remembering. I'll ask again at the next meeting I make it to.

edited to include that the only time I've ever used wool was my first pair of socks


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

This is the place that I learned how to make granny squares from, I highly recommend it. Plus there was a Youtube video someone had on making granny squares that solved the rest of the mystery for me. I think[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvkwTDtH1Vc"] this [/ame]is the one. I always hated granny square afghans when I was growing up, but I think it was more of my grandmother's choice of colors than the actual afghan. I like more muted colors, so I chose some heathered yarns that worked really well for me. I like these now because they are small and portable, and you can work one up pretty quick for small units of free time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that guy - the way he does his hook just drives me nuts. So much extra twisting of the hook to get the yarn over.

I know it works, and many people may hold it that way, and it's fine.... but just is really strange to me.

But showing how to do the granny square is good. No matter how one holds their hook.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Lythrum, that is a pretty afghan on the bottom of your post. Nice colors and design.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is the scary question from one who has done many crocheted projects, mainly smaller ones and I did afghans but never an afghan that size....how long did it take you in hours, or do you know? I find these little projects like socks take some hours per pair...is it me or is that what it takes, it certainly is satisfying to wear them? LOL As much as I loved the rainbow waves, the granny squares are just so wild and fun looking, not sure which I like better...what a great splash of color for a cabin! I am thinking after socks to start making crocheted edging on all kinds of linens with crocheted threads instead of the yarn... I will need to get a lot of yarn to make a big afghan. I was reading on KnitKnatKnotUKs blog and she had on there her rainbow wave afghan which took her 25 skeins of 100 gram yarn which looked like it fit a full sized bed with edging all around, very pretty work...


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

One of my favorite things about watching the tutorials online is seeing all of the different ways that people knit and crochet. It seems like most people have a somewhat unique way of doing it. I especially like the glimpses of people's lives that you can see in their videos. The thing that finally convinced me to try making a granny square afghan was when I saw one in the background of a lady playing a song on a harp that I loved. It looked so charming I knew I would have to try to make one. And I like your afghan colors too, I like bright colors but I tend to pick out quiet shades for myself. Since for years OD green was as flashy as I got. 

Romy, I think I got to where I could knock out a granny square in about 20 minutes. That is the solid colored ones. The multi-colored ones take longer with the color changes, and you have more ends to weave in. In the words of one of the crochet motif books I read, don't let that stop you from using lots of colors in your granny squares.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Romysbaskets, blanket go faster, inch per inch.

The patterns are repetitive and most of them are not as intricate as a pair of socks. A nice ripple blanket like Angie's - after a couple of rows I can do one by feel with the occasional glance, and I'm not particularly skilled. LOL, generally I have to pay a lot of attention and I frog out more stitches then I like to admit too  but blankets are pretty easy and forgiving.

When I do granny squares, I barely spend any time weaving in ends. I just overlap the new color yarn for a few inches and crochet with 2 strands for a stitch or so. It's generally really not noticeable and SO much easier.
My only problem with granny squares is actually sitting down and sewing them together - that's the step that defeats me.

I tried to make one for my mother, who is a huge Christmas nut and leaves at least a few decorations out all the time. I had a box of granny squares (hexes, actually) forever - she finally just grabbed them and hung them on the tree and used them as coasters and had them scattered everywhere.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Had to watch a bit of the video after your comment, Angie. I certainly don't crochet like that, either, but the little bit I watched looked very fluid and actually a bit artistic. Poetry in motion. Hahaha. No, I've only had water to drink this morning.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

romy = that big afghan in the original post is about 3 weeks worth. But it's a fast stitch. I did it weekends, 3 days out ill, and afterwork.
takes me much more time to do a sock in knitting as I'm not fluent in the movements, and sure what I'm doing.


And, Lythrum, you do have a point. I was thinking about my comments about his crocheting technique and then was watching my hands some last night, and they are similar. I just wonder if his is not a bit more exgagerated to show the way to do things.
It still throws me, but as long as the end result is the same, who cares.

It is rather fun to see how others hold hooks, needles and the yarns through the yarn carrying hand on these crocheting and knitting projects.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> that guy - the way he does his hook just drives me nuts. So much extra twisting of the hook to get the yarn over.


I hold my hook the same way, but don't have to go through the gymnastics he does with his hook! I did notice that when he yarns over when pulling up a new stitch, he is going in the wrong direction (YO from front to back instead of back to front). All the YO should be in the same direction.

Eh! Whatever works for him!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Thread hijack.
*
Chickenista*, I'm sorry to tell you this (not really) but I have 3 lbs of 100% suri alpaca roving in a beautiful, rich, naturally occurring brown that I just haven't gotten around to putting in my etsy shop. Interested? I haven't even figured out what I'm pricing it at yet, but I like to sell to HT'ers.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Red Tartan has some really nice icelandic!!


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

The gal over at Little Cotton Rabbits started a new granny square afghan. I love the colors! Earthy and warm. http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/my_weblog/2013/01/tiled-blanket.html Love the rusty red in the squares. Gonna have to save some $$$ to buy enough yarn for an afghan.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

The nice thing about doing granny squares or another motif like the African Flowers is that you don't really have to buy all of your yarn at once. You really just have to pick out what yarn you want and start with a few colors. For her blanket, if you started with just four skeins of yarn in different colors you can mix and match a huge number of blocks. I was surprised how far yarn would go with making my granny squares. I think I started with four skeins and then added different colors throughout the time I was making it. I did the solid blocks first and by then I had all of the colors I was using so I made the multi-colored blocks.

And I love her color choice too, very warm feeling.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This thread has been eating at me and I've been chewing on it since it was first posted. I've been telling myself that 'this too shall pass', but over a week has passed and I have 'heart burn' from it.

The comments made by WIHH never mentioned 'using a better quality fiber' for the pattern, the original response was an education that wool yarn can be washed also, albeit differently than acrylic yarn.

This forum doesn't segregate those that use acrylic and those use yarns they spin themselves. On the contrary, we celebrate the use of all fibers regardless of their content.

We do encourage others to venture out into spinning their own yarns, because we know it doesn't have to be expensive. I started with a homemade CD spindle and very dirty meat sheep fleece. GAM started with a spindle made from a canning lid. As the fiber obsession took hold of us, we were able to scrimp & save and get other accouterments of the craft.

This doesn't make us folks that walk on water, it only makes us folks that have a passion for the Fiber Arts, in all realms. We not only want to praise folks for what they have accomplished, but also encourage folks into the depths of our own fiber obsession.

This doesn't make us snotty. Hang around ... post about what you've crocheted, knitted, woven, felted ... we'll praise you high in the sky.

And hey, if you don't want anyone to post anything educational in your thread, just say so, & we won't.

Like so many others on this sub-forum, I use yarns other than what I've spun myself, more so now that I have a granddaughter. Depending on the user of the item, many of the items I knit or crocheted use acrylic yarns. Preferring to use natural fibers in my knitting/crocheting doesn't make me a criminal, or someone that looks down on someone using acrylic fibers ... it just makes me a fiber snob... and I am in good company. (we would love to enable all we can to the 'natural' side!)

And as a person that is a penny-pincher and self taught in spinning, knitting, crocheting, weaving, needle & wet felting, dyeing and scouring fleeces, I really, really, really try to encourage folks to do the same.

That's all I have to say about this. Now that it is off my chest, I feel better.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for posting that MLF.

I don't think there was anything intended other than a desire to add to the conversation.
I know myself I have and do use both acrylic and wool, and have always felt accepted and encouraged
in whatever project I am pursuing.
It's one of the qualities I love about this forum the most.
No matter what a person uses there is an appreciation of what is made, and the effort/artistry that is in it.


I try to keep in mind that with communications over the net, all you are getting is words.
It misses a lot of what makes up a normal conversation
It can be very easy to misinterpret, or be misinterpreted.

I just know this forum is for, and has room for every fiber artist.


----------

